# Ok, finally had the 'pastrami' sammitch!



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

No Way!!!  LOL!  Just...No...Way!!   ..  .. 

 ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Just keeding!!!  :-D  :-D  :-D 

 ;-)  ;-)  ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Unbelievable!  Try to joke about how someone who always turns a disaster into a winner and they get mad at me... :?


----------



## Shawn White (Mar 18, 2005)

> chuck it into a lowly crock pot with just a bit of water in the bottom and lo and behold, the next morning it is GLORIOUS! Moist and oh so tender.


 great job Suzan, out of the box thinking ... I guess it just needed a little more low and slow ..... I can't wait to try some corned beef or pastrami

I have a really hard time finding brisket BUT I can find uncooked corned beef where the brisket is prepackaged in brine. They are a bit expensive but maybe I will try throwing a couple of those on. While I'm in Motnreal here I've been sampling Montreal smoked meat and it's easing the q withdrawls.


Shawn


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 19, 2005)

I too bow to you as I was a doubter also :prayer: . I'm gonna do 2 this weekend and I'm thinking of doing them just like a brisket. I always foil my briskets @ 170* at then take them to 195 - 200. I'l let everybody know how it turns out with this method!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 19, 2005)

Suze!! Good Save!!!! I'll try that there mandoline idear on tonights impending corned boef!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 19, 2005)

Ya mean I bought my slicer for nuttin?


I still like it...them sliding sharp things are an emergency room trip waiting to happen in this household!

But I like the steam idea...might play around with that next week!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2005)

Okay, jusy finished my pastrami sandwiches. I threw 2 corned beefs on this morning at 3:30 AM. At 7:30 AM the smaller one was at 165*, so I wrapped it in foil with a little cranberry juice (it's all I had around!). I went to church, came home at 10:15 and the other one was 165*, so I wrapped it! 12:45 PM and both were at 195*, so I took them off the WSM and put them in the fridge! I got home tonight at 8:00 and made me a ruben. The meat was as tender and juicy as could be. I tried slicing the meat on my mandoline but NO way was that happening! So I sliced the larger one with a knife with extremly thin slices. I food saved the other 1 for a later date. I had soaked both corned beefs the night before and there was no salty flavor to them at all.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmmm...think I'll let mine go longer next time....165 did not leave it very tender for me.


----------

